# What's your longest matchplay round?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Been flicking through one of my old log books and came across the result of a 1st round matchplay I played in the mid 80's. Each round was 18 hole matchplay with sudden death after 18. The match went 46 holes... there is a rider to this. If you come off the course for, e.g. bad light, when you return to the course the next day you have to start another round.

The 1st evening was all square after 18 followed by 4 holes of sudden death. Bad light stopped play.

The 2nd evening had to be started as an 18 hole match but obviously a winner could be found before then, e.g. 4&3. Unfortunately a thunderstorm rolled in and we were off the course after 6 holes.

The 3rd evening we set off again, and by now word had got round that there was a titanic struggle going on so we went out with spectators and caddies. We reached the 18th green, a par 4, all square and both having played 2. I was about 30 feet away, and my opponent about 20 feet away. Back then I was a pugnacious battler with just a touch of arrogance(maybe) thrown in. The 18th green had the 1st tee on one side and the clubhouse on the other. I told my caddie to put the bag on the clubhouse side of the green coz I was gonna win this match here. I knocked the putt in for a birdie, and my opponent missed.

Sadly I went out in the next round, on the 21st hole which was the only time I was down in the match. It was a good learning experience. My opponent was pushing 80 yrs old, and I was the young whipper snapper in my mid 20's. He wasn't long but he hit every fairway, and every green he could reach. Boy, could he chip and putt.

So what's your longest match?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

20 holes. Never had one go longer than that. 

My shortest match was 12 holes, and I did that twice in the same match play tournament, winning both times 7 and 6.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> 20 holes. Never had one go longer than that.
> 
> My shortest match was 12 holes, and I did that twice in the same match play tournament, winning both times 7 and 6.


Dog licence 
A defeat in matchplay by the margin of 7&6. Named because the cost of a dog licence in the United Kingdom before decimalisation in 1971 was seven shillings and sixpence (written 7/6, 37½p in new money), commonly known as seven and six. 

You did him a dog licence - nice one!


----------

